# help my puppy has aggressive behavors



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

If the two pups are playing too rough, I would give them both a time out before it gets it out of control. They need to learn play nicely with each other so neither of them get hurt. If she continues to play with this pup, make sure it's always supervised by you. 

Hope you'll share pictures of Bella with us.


----------

